# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Tự giới thiệu - Công ty cơ khí Gia Long - chuyên cung cấp máy móc chế biến thực phẩm

## taimanh229

Công ty cơ khí Gia Long chuyên cung cấp máy móc thực phẩm, máy lột vỏ trứng cút, máy cắt gọt vỏ dừa tươi, nha đam các loại.

Liên hệ: CÔng ty cơ khí Gia Long
Đ/c: 927/48, tỉnh lộ 43, phường Bình Chiểu, Thủ Đức, TP.HCM
Sdt: 0167.888.1268 (gặp Mạnh).

----------


## CKD

Bạn có thể cho một vài hình ảnh sản phẩm, máy mà bên bạn đã sản xuất & thương mại?

----------

